# Best chisel set for the money



## BerBer5985

I've been using a set of craftsman chisels we got on sale for about $20 for the set and they are very thick and difficult to get into the corners of dovetails and whatnot. I want to buy a good set, but I don't want to spend $150 for a set. I've seen the new stanley baileys which look nice, I've heard good things about the marples blue chips, and then I've heard good things about the Narex set. I've been leaning towards the Narex set. There also is a set of Stanley Fat Max at lowes made in Sheffield, England that look decent for the price, but I want a good set of wood chisels. Anything has to be better than my craftsman set mixed in harbor freight chisels which I have to sharpen everytime I use them. Any other good recommendations under $75 for a set?


----------



## DS

If you find one let me know.

The "best" chisels cost between $25 and $30 per blade, not per set.
They cost this much, not because they are "designer" but because they have proprietary alloys of steel that often are available only in specific regions of the world. They also are treated to harden the cutting edge, yet not make the tool brittle and inflexible. This is done by hand by a craftsman who understands how to put a good edge on steel. The edge is polished sharp, not just ground sharp.

Although there are many high quality sets, my personal preference is Pfiel Swiss Made chisels. I usually add to my set when I do a job that requires one I don't have. I could never afford to buy an entire set at once.

By contrast, in China, they've taken to welding manhole covers in the streets because they're constantly being stolen to make cheap tools to sell in America-not the best steel for this application.


----------



## wapakfred

I have the Marples set (pre-Irwin) thinking I would upgrade to a premium set later on. But they have turned out to be so good I passed on a very good deal for a set of Hirsch chisels a few months back. The Marples do everything needed, and cost quite a bit less. I've read opinions that they are just as good with the Irwin name, but I have no experience with them


----------



## BerBer5985

Do you think it's better to get started with a high quality few chisels instead of 6. Like maybe 1/4", 1/2", 3/4" or something like that? I feel like chisels are one tool worth spending a little on but I don't want spend a small fortune when I could get by spending less than $100 for a starter set and moving up to some of the handmade sets. I managed to do ok with my cheap craftsman set so I'm sure a $75-$100 set would be a vast improvement.


----------



## NBeener

I have nothing to compare them to, but … after I did a nice back-flattening and hone … I've been totally happy with my 10pc Narex set.

Happy Hunting !


----------



## drfunk

I picked these up because they were on sale (and still are): (http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=22071)

I have little to complain about. They required only minimal honing out of the box, sharpened well, and hold a good edge. I've used them for large scale dados and small scale dovetails.

I also have the Narex set, but have yet to put them into service because I'm dreading how much honing they will require before they will be ready for service.


----------



## Loren

A set of 4 is good enough to get started. For awhile, you could get
sets of New-old-stock Marples chisels on ebay for a song, but they 
may be gone now.

I have a bunch of inexpensive ($20-30 each) laminated Japan chisels 
and they are really fabulous cutting tools, but they aren't suited to all 
work since they are kind of a butt chisel style. You can get sets
from Grizzly and other suppliers at really attractive prices.

Look on ebay for chisels from Sorby, Footprint, Record, Marples - 
all of which tend to be Sheffield-made and good to very good quality
for general cabinet and furniture work.


----------



## allenworb

I'm going to provide a recommendation here that is a little different than some of the other fellas above. 
Save your money for a bit longer, and make an investment in something that you'll never need to upgrade.
Buy a set of the Lie-Nielsen socket chisels.
A set will run you around $300 bucks. They are top grade steel and the finish of the steel and handles are perfectly balanced. Putting off a purchase to upgrade to a better tool that will last a lifetime is worth it. I can vouche for these in particular. If you are even close to considering becomming serious about woodworking, good tools make a huge difference in the long run.

I'm sure this will unleash a barrage of nay-sayers who have used $20 chisels for their whole life. But I thought it would be worth sharing a different perspective. Christopher Schwarz from Popular Woodworking (Lost-Art Press) would likely agree with me.


----------



## Bertha

I go Irwin blue handles all the way up to rare vintage Butchers. I have a chisel problem, admittedly. I say use the blue chips or Narex until you have a reason to go high end. You may never have to but if you do, the transition will be very sweet indeed.


----------



## bshourd

I've got some of the Narex chisels, which I really appreciate. They get a lot of positive reviews, and are relatively inexpensive. Actually, the price on these is climbing all the time: I got the six piece set for about $40 only six months ago (if memory serves), and the same set is now over $60.

To be fair, I don't have a lot of experience with any of the really traditional chisel manufacturers, so I can't say that the Narex are just as good. But they beat the pants off of the cheapo set I had before, and they hold an edge well. I'm very happy with them.

One thing you might do is try buying a single Narex chisel (a 1/2" chisel is only 7.50), and discovering for yourself if you like them. Worse comes to worst, you're not out much, and you have at least a decent extra 1/2" chisel kicking about.

Last thing about the Narex: they are metric. So they are not exactly the proper widths for the imperial system. For many people, this is a *major* problem. I don't find it to matter at all (I think it would matter more for mortising chisels, but not so much for bench chisels), but I'm not super experienced. Lots has been written about this, so you may wish to read up on it, I just thought that I would bring it to your attention.


----------



## RGtools

One consideration you will have to make is whether you want to use the metric system or the imperial system in your shop (you can use both but it complcates things…especially when you get into joinery planes.). I agree with Brian though the issue is more with your mortising tools than anything else.

I side with the guys who say buy good steel and just a little of it. A full set of chisels is nice and a good value if you have the chunk of change to throw down, but failing that look at the chisels you already own. Which see the most use? Replace those first. Lie Nielsen makes a great tool. they hold an edge well and they are properly balanced.

If I were starting from scratch here is what I would get. 1/4 inch mortice chisel, 1/4, 3/8, 3/4 bevel edge chisels, and I would expand my set from there. The marples are nice, I own and use a set. but every time I grab a LN one of my marples gets relegated to tasks where I might hit a nail. take it from me, do not get a fat max anything…you will hate them when you start dovetailing.


----------



## crank49

+1 on NOT wasting your time on Fat Max.

I have one Two Cherries I got to try out. Nice chisel.
I have a couple of Marples that aren't bad at all.
I have a 3 pc set of Narex mortise chisels I really like. Outstanding for the money, in my honest opinion.
I have an 8 pc set of Wood River that I wish I had never seen. Cheap chinese junk bought for half price.
I have a 4 pc set of Harbor Freight chisels, as good as Wood River but with plastic handles and shorter. But what can you expect for $1.00 per blade.
Also, a bunch of mixed everything with some old Stanley #60s, a Fat Max (paint can opener), some Fullers (Japanese knock offs of the Stanleys made back in the 70's and a Buck Brothers).

I, also, have a chisel problem, obviously. But, of all those chisels, I like my Narex the best. They take an edge well, and they hold it. They look decent and I just like them the best. If I could afford Lie Neilsons or Ashley Iles I don't see how they could work any better than the Narex, but they are prettier. I keep the Marples in my tool bag for road jobs.


----------



## BillWhite

I'm kinda like ( in choices ) Bertha. I have found some very nice W. Butcher chisels over the years. Got 'em for a song. I also found some very nice old Stanley socket chisels.
I'm an avid flea market hog, so I've made most of my scores there.
All that to say that I've bought just what I've needed rather than sets. Figure out what ya wanna do. The old stuff has some sweet steel.
Bill


----------



## Bertha

^that steel sure is sweet, Bill. I'd have been better off never learning about it It sounds like the Narex might be a good launching point. A sharp cheap chisel will get the job done, no doubt about it. Just like an antique handplane, though, there's just something about those old chisels.


----------



## BerBer5985

I just can't imagine that a $300 set of chisels can cut 3 times better than a $70 set. There has to be a point if diminishing return here where spending more money does not equal better cutting and sharper tool. I'm thinking for $300 it better make the dovetails for me or be made of gold. Call me crazy but I'm thinking those narex probably will do as good as a job as the $300 lie Nielsens. So I might go for those.


----------



## PurpLev

a $300 set of good quality chisels may pay itself back if you use it daily or if you have a taste for fine tools, but for the occasional woodworker a sub $100 set will never NEED to be upgraded as long as it's a good quality set. I have the Narex mortise chisels and they are a good investment albeit require above average investment in elbow grease to get them 'ready' but in the long run - a good quality set for a good price. I also have a german set of bench chisels slightly more expensive but not by much which are great. My point is you don't have to get a mortgage to get you good quality chisels.

Consider this though - even better bench chisels depending on the bevel on their sides may not give you as much clearance as you may want for dovetail work - for this you may need to invest in dovetail/japanese/beveled edge chisel/s that would get you in tight corners.

do you research per what you NEED and you'll find something suitable.


----------



## Pimzedd

I have the same set as drfunk. Ditto everything he said. They clean up quick and sharpen up well.


----------



## maljr1980

i have over $400 invested in a set of 11 chisels. I have a 6 piece Pfeil cabinetmaker set with elm handles consisting of 6mm(1/4), 10mm(3/8), 12mm(1/2), 16mm(5/8), 19mm(3/4), and 26mm(1"), which cost me 200 plus tax from woodcraft. And I have 5 Ashley Iles MK2 chisels with bubinga handles 1/8, 7/8, 1 1/4, 1 1/2, and 2", which cost me 180 plus shipping from the finest things. The pfeil chisels are rc60, and the ashley iles are rc61. both came relatively flat, and sharp enough to cut the hair off your hand out of the box. both are very comfortable, lightweight, beautiful finishes and polishing, and hold an edge extremely well. both have an extremely narrow side bevel at the tip of the blade, the mk2 remain tiny the entire length, while the pfeil gradually increases in size toward the tang. I initially purchased the Pfeil, and those are the only sizes available in that style from them, they do make another line. i filled in the remainders with the ashley iles after much research. had i bought the 11 ashley iles, or the 11 piece set in pfeils other line it would have only cost 300 as well. I have to say either one of these would be the best value in a high quality tool. and cant see how much better lei neilsen/blue spruce/robert sorby chisels could be. i would also throw in a vote for 2 cherries, and mention they seem to make the most sizes in 2mm increments all the way up to 32, and then 5mm from 35-50.


----------



## BerBer5985

I still like the look of the new Stanley sweetheart chisels which received a good review recently: led valley has a set of 4 for $119. They look nice but are more exensive than some others like narex. Any thoughts on those?


----------



## RGtools

That would be my bet for your price range. They have had good reviews and come pretty well flat on the backs.


----------



## BrandonW

I've been eying the Stanley Sweethearts as well. They're a remake of the popular 750 chisel, which the Lie Nielsens are also based on. The new Sweethearts aren't as nice as the LN, but only about half the price. From the reviews I've read, they should make for an excellent life-time set.


----------



## BerBer5985

Tools-plus is selling the 4 piece set of sweethearts for $84 and the the 8 piece for $161. Those aren't bad. I might jump on the 4 piece set for sure but maybe the 8 piece for the price. I love the look of those so much better than the narex.


----------



## jcsterling

I have a mix of chisels. old marples (pre irwin) ,blue handle stanley, buck bros,Nooitgedagt ,and flea market finds. about 20 in total. I was given a set of popular mechanics chisels by a friend years ago which I use for glue scrapers. just get what you can afford and keep em sharp. my favorites are the old flea market finds (mostly purchased without handles) they always stay sharp and usually cost no more than 5 bucks each.


----------



## wingate_52

I always use my black plastic handled, polished bladed Stanley bevel edge chisels that I bought in the 60's. I have never found great mortise chisels though.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I have a set of Fat Max for pounding on and LOVE them. They have a tang inside that runs from the cap to the blade all in one piece.

As for fine chisels, I always but them at yard sales ow second hand stores. In time you can collect quite a few decent chisels for a buck or so apiece!

*By the way, EVERYONE please do me and Charles a favor: click over to the Charles Niel vs Stumpy Nubs contest thread and help judge the boxes! Then come back here and continue your discussion with the warm inner feeling of having done another good deed…*


----------



## BerBer5985

Ok for that price, I went ahead a took the plunge of the 8 piece set. I figure for $160, it will be a good set for the money. If they suck, I'll return them for the narex but I doubt that will be the case from the reviews I've read.


----------



## maljr1980

they should be alot beter than the narex, and thats a good price, i have the pfeil and ashley iles chisels and love them. as far as the new stanley sweetheart, i have the 60 1/2 low angle block plane, no 4 smoother, no 62 low angle jack, and no 92 shoulder plane and they are top notch. i imagine the chisels will be very nice as well, and other than you may need to flatten the back a bit at first they should be everybit as good as a lie nielsen. once you make the jump to high quality, the only difference is the name. LN cost mote because they consider themselves "heirloom" quality tools. so if you have more money than sense and buy tools to stand in your garage and look at because they give you a hard-on easier than looking at your wife, by all means spend the money for the higher priced stuff, i doubt they give any better performance than the stanleys will once you fettle them a little. good quality steel and proper heat tempering, and proper honing/lapping is all a chisel comes down to. the higher end manufacturers arent using some top secret classified adamantium steel alloy blends that no body knows about. like i said once you jump to the high end tools its all the same except for the name. Is a snap-on wrench any better than a Mac tools wrench?


----------



## pierce85

"so if you have more money than sense and buy tools to stand in your garage and look at because they give you a hard-on easier than looking at your wife, by all means spend the money for the higher priced stuff"

I have two sets, one of which is displayed on the bedroom wall. That way I don't have to keep running back and forth between the shop and the bedroom.


----------



## ShaneA

Ok Pierce, that was funny! Sounds like bang for your buck to me!


----------



## maljr1980

lol, that made my day…


----------



## NateX

I shared Pierce's post with my wife, she asked what was making me laugh so hard!

That being said, I have 3 old Stanley chisels I was given after a neighbor passed away. His family preferred to give them to his friends rather then sell them for a few bucks. They were made in England, still had the machine marks on them and hold an edge well. After some time with a sharpening stone they look great. Bottom line: they work, and as I only have the 3, they get used a lot. Bonus: having my own is a lot more convenient than borrowing my father in laws!

I was reading this thread because some nice new chisels would be a welcome addition to my tool kit, and after reading down the list I think I'll invest in a good dovetail saw.


----------



## a1Jim

I've used this set for 20+ years they sharpen up well and hold their edge fine IMO you don't need to spend more

http://www.amazon.com/Irwin-M444SB6N-Woodworking-Chisel-6-Piece/dp/B000RG2Y56


----------



## wingate_52

Just started using a new set of Crown Mortice chisels. Long, not over-impressed with the initial grind, nor the finish around the top ferrule.


----------



## BerBer5985

What mallet would be a good choice? Ill be using just a deadblow hammer for now until I get a nice wood mallet. I may try to make one, but buying one is around $20.


----------



## a1Jim

I like a carvers mallet.

http://www.amazon.com/Ramelson-Maple-Carvers-Mallet/dp/B003A0LI3A


----------



## RGtools

depends on the work you do. You may need a bigger one for bashing out mortises or you my need a tiny one for detail work. Shop built ones work fine and can be made to suit your hands as well as your work.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Congrats on the SW #750s! Let us know how you like them.

I'd suggest making your mallet. Sure doesn't have to be much, but you want wood-on-wood.


----------



## mpmitche

I'll join the Lie-Nielsen crowd on this one. I'm sure there are other good chisels out there but my recommendation would be to get a few high quality ones and expand your set as you have funds. I think there are some good used ones out there as well if you want to put the money into it. I picked up the Narex Mortise Chisel set (3) when they were only available in metric and a 5 blade set of Lie Nielsen Bench chisels. I wish I had just spent the cost of the Narex set to by a 1/4" mortise chisel from Lie Nielsen instead.


----------



## tirebob

I had Narex, Bevel Edge first. For cheap they were decent enough. I saved up and bought ultra premium Blue Spruce Bench Chisels and Dovetail Paring chisels and absolutely love them beyond words, BUT, my friend who works for Lee Valley let me work with the new Stanley offerings for a bit and I must say I was very impressed with their feel in hand and they held an edge very well. If I was starting again and those were my first set, I wouldn't have been looking for an upgrade as when I did. Again, I wouldn't trade my BS chisels, but those new Stanley chisels are pretty darn good for the money!


----------



## mikema

This time last year I only had a $20 set of craftsman chisels as well. I made the early this year to upgrade them, with high-end chisels, with the thought that they would last a lifetime. After doing some shopping around, and deciding that the metric issue wasn't that big of a deal I chose the pfeil chisels. Since buying a set at one time wasn't in the books, I ended up purchasing one or two at a time. My original intention was NOT to buy the complete set of pfeil chisels. However after some convincing of some fellow woodworkers, and woodcraft running a few month long sail on bench chisels, I ended up, over a period of a couple months, with a complete set of pfeils. I will say, I have not at all regretted this decision.

My recommendation, either buy saving up or buying a one or two at a time, buy the best chisels you can afford. They won't let you down.


----------



## lwllms

I have a lot of chisels, a lot. All kinds, old and new. I'm not really happy with any of them. The best I have are old Buck Brothers because they're properly shaped, well balanced and tang chisels. The Buck Brothers are just too soft and the handles have been abused. I can re-heat treat them and make new handles but that's a nearly as much trouble as making what I want. There just aren't any really good bench chisels made today. The Ashley Iles Mk2 come close but their handles and bolsters are lousy. I've got the steel and, when I get a little extra time, I'll make some chisels that are what they should be.

With all the boutique tool makers out there, I think it's sad none make good chisels or carving tools. It is expensive to set up a forge, drop hammer and get dies made but I think it'd pay off. As it is, I'll just use the subtractive process and machine the chisels I want. I did finally decide to order the Stubai carving tools I need and I got them because they take the least work of any I found to turn into good tools.


----------



## BerBer5985

I received my Stanleys, took them out of their boxes one by one and essentially had to take a cold shower after each one. They are beautiful. From what I've been using, these are a masterpiece. After seeing these, I don't know if they can get any better, but I don't think I'm going to need to upgrade any time soon. They came with a nice leather tool wrap as part of the piece package with sizes from 1/8" to 1 1/4". They seemed very sharp from the factory, but with a little work, they should be perfect. Can't wait to start using them.


----------



## NBeener

For absolutely no reason at all …..










Congrats ! Nice score !!!


----------



## RGtools

Congrats. You will love them.


----------



## BrandonW

Congrats. It's a beautiful set of chisels that should last you a lifetime!


----------



## BerBer5985

I have a 1000x and 4000x waterstone. I'm thinking I'm going to need an 8000x grit to get them perfect. Any other suggestions?


----------



## NBeener

What do you use to set the angle on your bevels-eyeball/hand/skill ? Shop-made jig ? Store-bought jig ?

I LOVE my Veritas Mk II honing guide


----------



## BerBer5985

I have the veritas MKII, same as you. I've used a piece of granite tile and wet/dry sandpaper in grits up to 2000 before I purchased the wetstones, but I still don't have anything for that polished finished like an 8000 would do. Although 2000 grit sandpaper does a pretty good job.


----------



## BerBer5985

The other thing I've been looking at which caught my eye was the worksharp 3000. That thing looks like it would be quick, easy, and do a pretty decent job. Might be asking Santa for that one at $199


----------



## NBeener

People drool over the WS or the Tormek.

If either is in reach … I'd say pounce !


----------



## NBeener

By the way … my finish stone is two-sided-4000/8000.

I use the 8000 because … it's there, but … does it really add much ? My gut says … not so much.


----------



## BrandonW

I finish with an 8000 stone as well. It adds a nice polished finish, but I can't say it really makes it that much sharper than a 4000 would.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

count me as a happy Marples owner.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I have a Work Sharp 3000 and like it a lot. For sharpening chisels, you can't beat it! It's so fast you no longer have an excuse to not always be using a razor sharp shisel.

For hand planes, you need to go a lot sharper than what comes with the set. Hit the blade on that 600 grit, and then use a stone or something else for the microbevel.

That said, *I am working on a homemade honing kit to go onto the worksharp*. I'll have it on a future episode of my show @ Stumpynubs.com.


----------



## maljr1980

i use a 800/4000 waterstone, and it will shave the hairs off my balls


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

I also use a 800/4000 waterstone, but I just shave my head


----------



## RGtools

One vote for oil-stones here. Love my hard translucent stone. If you already have the set up for water grab the 8k it will be worth it.


----------



## Bertha

*"so if you have more money than sense and buy tools to stand in your garage and look at because they give you a hard-on easier than looking at your wife, by all means spend the money for the higher priced stuff"*

Pretty strong jab, there. I've got probably $1000 or more in chisels and I don't regret a penny of it. To suggest that the higher priced stuff is for sloths and elitists is a bit off. I own Stanley Fat Maxxs to Iles and Butchers. Many of mine are very pretty but I bang on the harder than….well, anyway.


----------



## BerBer5985

^^^ Those are super pretty!.....cold shower time again


----------



## UpstateNYdude

> like i said once you jump to the high end tools its all the same except for the name. Is a snap-on wrench any better than a Mac tools wrench?
> 
> - maljr1980


Aren't those two of highest end automotive tool manufacturers?


----------



## Kirk650

I'd say I'm not a "chisel guy", but I have a lot of chisels. Anyway, I have some old black handled Craftsman, made in USA chisels. Not worth a flip for dovetails, but the steel is excellent. Then I got some Marples with the Sheffield steel. Not bad, and were my general use chisels for years. Steel,isn't great, but is pretty good. Then got some LN socket chisels, and they are terrific. Then got some Pfiel butt chisels. Great steel. Then I got a couple of the Veritas PMV-11 chisels. Man, they really take an edge, but I haven't actually used them that much yet. From the chisels I have, I'll rank the steel from best downward (just the steel): Veritas PMV-11, Pfiel, LN, old Craftsman, Marples. Best feel and balance is the LN. They all work for dovetails, except the Craftsman.

Worth mention is that the Veritas PMV-11 are super easy to sharpen. Seems odd that sharpening is easy and edge holding is excellent. Those never seemed to go together before.


----------



## simmo

You won't go wrong by buying used chisels from eBay or similar , Ihave Ward and Payne chisels that are laminated steel like the Japanese ones the backs can easily be polished to mirror finish and the edge is superb, I test them by using them to cut wood in my projects, Marples and Wards dove tail chisels,from an age gone by are still,readily available and have thin edges to allow proper access when cutting dovetails etc, I got approx 15 chisels of this type for $ 30 in a local job lot.
Don't worry if they don't have matching handles it's the other end that is important.
Check for pitting on the back of the blade ,that's what can make the blade useless.
HTH
Chris


----------



## cavalier

How would you rate the Irwin Marples set of chisels. One new set is available for $65. Is it worth it
Cavalier


----------



## Kirk650

If the Marples chisels have the Sheffield steel, that's a good choice. If they have the Chinese steel, I wouldn't want them. The Sheffield steel chisels sharpen easily and hold a pretty good edge. I used some for years as my every day duty chisels, and just recently downgraded them and replaced them with Veritas PMV-11 and Pfiel.

If anyone wants the recently retired Marples chisels (I have 4), which I guess will take about $10 to ship, tell me what they are worth to you. They'll just be in a drawer, in a tool roll, forever otherwise.


----------



## gargey

How old are you? Consider how many years you might be using them, and whether saving $50 or $100 bucks is worth it.

I bought the Stanley Sweetheart chisels. They are fine, but a bit of a let down at the same time. Wish I had bought Lie-Nielsen or Veritas PMV-11.


----------



## waho6o9

This is a family website, so let's keep it that way


----------



## PoolHound

I would throw in another vote for Narex. I got a small set for Christmas last year and they did a great job at some large mortises in White Oak earlier this year. I also have a few Sorbys and I find the Narex cut just as well and actually feel better in my hand.


----------



## wormil

*2011 thread bumped by a spammer.*
If the OP hasn't made a decision by now then he never will.


----------



## GregTP

Sounds like the topic is pretty well discussed but one thing I thought I would add.

Your chisels will only serve you as well as your ability to sharpen them. If there is a set amount in the war chest for the purchase I would be an advocate for starting with two or three sizes (+1 for RG's suggestion of 1/4, 3/8, and 3/4) and throwing down some money for a decent water stone and a diamond plate to dress it with. Lots of the stones you can find on Amazon have two sides, each with a different grit which is what I have. I can't remember what brand I bought but the whole set up was about $150 I think. That stone made an incredible difference in my sharpening and it made me giggle at my previous definition of "sharp."

Also, don't forget to poke around flea markets and yard sales. For next to nothing you might find an old gem somewhere. I found an old stanley 750 socket chisel in a tool chest I bought for $20 last week and after an hour or two of work its among my better chisels.


----------



## BurlyBob

I met a woodcarver in Obergammergau who had been in the business for 35 years. He said that in today's world, Stubai an Austrian company has the best steel in the business. I intend to find out when I buy my next chisel.


----------



## cyberalien82

Reading through all of these posts I still haven't found the information I'm also looking for with regards to identifying the higher quality chisels. Yes, I see phrases like 'proprietary alloys', & high-carbon- which we all know, but what alloys? I prefer not to choose solely by brand, but by make-up of the tool/how it's made/etc.

My guess is I want chisels with a high-carbon (what rating & rating system is used?) Are the better quality ones hardened with vanadium?

I don't think I'm asking too much, I just want more information so I can see if name brands I'm considering are snowing me with pretty handles, ferrules, & a high price. Fantastic info here otherwise. Maybe someone could throw me a bone or just tell me to go lathe myself?

Jonathan


----------



## DrDirt

If you include the OP question of "FOR THE MONEY"

The set at ALDI is really pretty good.









I have an old craftsman set from 30 years ago withplasic handles.
10 years ago I got the Lie Nielsen 'set' at woodcraft - - they stopped selling sets, and woodcraft no longer carries them but they work great.
Back in May they were being discussed on the "Hot Deals" thread - - 
But there was a thread about the chisels and some tests - so I got a 6 dollar set of 4, flattened the backs and sharpened and they are really pretty good - spent several days with chopping dovetails out without needing to resharpen nor did the edges roll over.
here is a review from Lumber Joe from last year.

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/5858

others have rehanded them - - 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/169338

I just sharpened and added them to the collection.. figured if they were 'crappy' I would grind them to make skew chisels.


----------



## natdobs

$300??? 
That's ridiculous, I've always paid under $100 for a chisel set. 
The most recent set I bought was the Stanley Bailey 5 piece chisel set: http://www.bestwoodcarvingtools.com/best-wood-chisels-you-cant-find-elsewhere/

So far it's worked out fine, but I do think eventually I'll be transitioning to purchasing one chisel piece at a time. By no means am I going to pay $300 in total though.


----------



## Kirk650

I bought quite a few expensive chisels over time. I started with the low cost Marples with Sheffield steel. Went from there to a set of LN socket chisels. From there I bought some Pfiel chisels and then some Veritas PM-V11's. In my view, the Marples are good enough for any dovetailing you need to do, though it helps if you are a good sharpener. The LN chisels are great, but I don't think they hold an edge longer, or much longer, than the Marples. The Pfiel chisels seem to hold an edge longer than the LN's do. The PM-V11's hold an edge the longest, though they don't handle as well as the LN's. In a recent dovetailing session, i used some of each (except the Marples) and kept the sharpening gear close by. They all worked fine. I touched up the edges often on all of them. The favorite for use was the LN's, but the Veritas did have a longer lasting edge. So I guess it's up to each of us to decide between ergonomics or tougher steel.


----------



## SFP

Might want to consider a set of Narex chisels as a bench set then purchase some Ashley Isles, Veritas, or Lie Nielsen chisels individually for dovetailing, etc. (finer work).


----------



## ksSlim

i've used a set of Stanley 750s from Gramps on his passing.
Recently tried Narex mortice irons. took a while to " condition " 
Iles irons are the bees knees.


----------



## natdobs

The Stanley 16-401 Bailey 5 Piece has worked well for me. I do want to get a different set soon though. Honestly I found the best suggestions for wood carving chisels here: http://www.bestwoodcarvingtools.com/best-wood-chisels-you-cant-find-elsewhere/

Always somewhere to start. Good descriptions and gives plenty of resources.


----------



## pontic

I took a forging class in Brownsburg Indiana. Made two chisels from a lawnmower blade and a couple of old rat tailed files. Folding and forgewelding the metals together was hard. But the most tricky part was the segmental tempering process after basic shaping and flattening. Good temper and no heat defects or cracks. Then you can flatten hone and sharpen to a scary edge.
I only wish I made them smaller. 2" and 1,1/4" can't make too many dovetails. They sure can Do some timber framing and pair out some large mortises. If you wan't to do dovetails Lee Valley has two very nice ones.


----------



## bbasiaga

Father's day is coming again, so look for those Aldi chisels. For $8, they are a steal. I have 2 LN chisels, and the aldi set. The LNs are nicer. They look better, stay sharper longer, and somehow just make you feel like a real wood worker. But for about 1/25th of the cost the ALdi chisels are great. They took more flattening, their finish isn't as nice, but they hold a pretty darned good edge and stay sharp reasonably long. For general work they are more than adequate.

Brian


----------



## bobro

Don't know how they're priced outside of Europe, but in Europe, i'd reccommend the German Two Cherries, Zwei Kirschen, chisels, also available in reasonabley-priced sets.

I'd call them kind of "high medium", professional grade that's neither boutique tools nor cheapos. They come well conditioned as far as flat back and squared edge so it's easy to get them in great shape, and the steel is about the perfect hardness and flexibility for retaining edge while not being a pain to sharpen.


----------

